# [SOLVED] Autorun.exe won't run, therefore can't install game



## jf656 (Feb 13, 2012)

I am trying to install SimCity 4 on Windows 7. I get an error message when I try to run autorun.exe. The instructions say;



> Insert the SimCity 4 Deluxe Edition disc into your CD-ROM/DVD-ROM drive. The autorun menu appears.


I click on "Run RunGame.exe", the box disappears, and othing happens. The alternative method says:



> If the Autorun menu does not automatically appear, left-click the *Start *button from the Windows Taskbar and select *Run...* . Type *C:\Autorun.exe* in the Run dialog box, then click *OK*.


This time, an error message comes up saying:



> Windows cannot find 'C:\Autorun.exe'. Make sure you typed the name correctly, and then try again.


I just uninstalled the game (which worked fine), but this keeps happening when I try to re-install it. :banghead:
What do I need to do to make "Autorun.exe" run?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Autorun.exe won't run, therefore can't install game*

The autorun program would not be on C: which is the Windows drive.


Find the drive letter of the optical drive (could possibly be D: or E by opening Computer which is on the start menu.


----------



## jf656 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Autorun.exe won't run, therefore can't install game*

I found the drive letter to be D:, but it still won't work.

When I insert the disk, the AutoPlay screen comes up. I click the button that says "Run RunGame.exe", the AutoPlay screen disappears, and nothing else happens.

When I try the run dialog box, entering "D:\Autorun.exe" gives me the error message. "D:\RunGame.exe" however, causes the Run box to disappear, just like the AutoPlay screen.

So, I think I actually need to run D:\RunGame.exe (not Autorun), but something is preventing it from running. What is preventing it and how can I fix it?


----------



## Van Hel Singh (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Autorun.exe won't run, therefore can't install game*

Find the drive. Right-click and explore. Find the appropriate .exe file, should be something like setup.exe but the name will vary between games. Launch that. 

If it doesn't work, launch as admin. Make sure that you're not just missing the prompt boxes, they might not jump up on your screen and may just be in the windows bar. 

Since it is a fairly old game, you can also try launching in Windows XP as there may be compatibility issues. This is fairly easy to do but I've completely forgotten (being on a Mac), perhaps someone here could help you. I think you have to right-click, properties, and find it on there somewhere.


----------



## jf656 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Autorun.exe won't run, therefore can't install game*

I tried compatibility mode for:
- Windows XP (Service Pack 2)
- Windows XP (Service Pack 3)
- Windows 2000
- Windows 98 / Windows ME

This time, when I click Run *RunGame.exe* on the AutoPlay screen, the box that says "Would you like to allow this program to make changes to your computer?" opens. When I click Yes, the screen disappears and nothing else happens.


----------



## jayxl (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Autorun.exe won't run, therefore can't install game*

Hey,did you have the Sim city game CD?
Have you bought the game or just have copied it from an another device?
If so, you will not be able to install it as you must have an installation Disc.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Autorun.exe won't run, therefore can't install game*

Where did you get the game from?


Are you trying to install the game from the installation cd or the play game cd?


----------



## jayxl (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Autorun.exe won't run, therefore can't install game*

I think that you have copied the game from another device.Haven't you?


----------



## jf656 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Autorun.exe won't run, therefore can't install game*

I tried Disc 1 and it worked! I feel kinda stupid now, but I always just thught Disc 1 was broken or something. Thanks a lot!! :rofl:


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Autorun.exe won't run, therefore can't install game*

Disk 1 Would also be the Play Game CD. We are glad you sorted it out. Please mark the thread as solved by using the thread tools above.


----------

